# Anyone sad about no T4i/650D announcement



## Thenoob (Mar 2, 2012)

I could care less about the 5D MKIII but a little disappointed that the T3i successor did not make an appearance today. Anyone else?


----------



## buster84 (Mar 2, 2012)

I totally agree. The only thing i was hoping for was the t4i announcement, I also wished they announced that price drop for the mark II. I'm trying to determine what camera I want, and I'm aiming for specs and price drops. I was about to order a 60d, but with the new products coming out i figured I should wait and see if the t4i is worth it, or if the price drop of the mark II happens. 

I've never owned a Nikon product, but lately I've been eying a few of there cams. The d7000 is one that interests me since its similar to the canon 7d, and can be found for less.


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 2, 2012)

buster84 said:


> I totally agree. The only thing i was hoping for was the t4i announcement, I also wished they announced that price drop for the mark II. I'm trying to determine what camera I want, and I'm aiming for specs and price drops. I was about to order a 60d, but with the new products coming out i figured I should wait and see if the t4i is worth it, or if the price drop of the mark II happens.
> 
> I've never owned a Nikon product, but lately I've been eying a few of there cams. The d7000 is one that interests me since its similar to the canon 7d, and can be found for less.



Howabout a refurb 7D?


----------



## Thenoob (Mar 2, 2012)

I was hoping for an upgraded t3i that stays at a reasonable price. I really like the swivel screen on the t3i because I am mostly going to use it for video and some stills. Any predictions on when it will be announced?


----------



## buster84 (Mar 2, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> buster84 said:
> 
> 
> > I totally agree. The only thing i was hoping for was the t4i announcement, I also wished they announced that price drop for the mark II. I'm trying to determine what camera I want, and I'm aiming for specs and price drops. I was about to order a 60d, but with the new products coming out i figured I should wait and see if the t4i is worth it, or if the price drop of the mark II happens.
> ...



A referb 7d is not on my list. For $1200 i would rather have a new product that also performs better. The 60d is much cheaper and has more features and a swivel screen, which the 7d doesnt have. The only benefit to the 7d is more focus points, but at that point I'd rather spend a few hundred more ($500 ish) for a used mark II


----------



## idimoe (Mar 2, 2012)

buster84 said:


> A referb 7d is not on my list. For $1200 i would rather have a new product that also performs better. The 60d is much cheaper and has more features and a swivel screen, which the 7d doesnt have. The only benefit to the 7d is more focus points, but at that point I'd rather spend a few hundred more ($500 ish) for a used mark II



A canon factory refurb is just like new and the 7d is a superior camera to the 60D, unless you desperately need that swivel screen. :


----------



## idimoe (Mar 2, 2012)

And yes, I'm disappointed. I want my first dslr to have digic 5 damit.


----------



## nicku (Mar 2, 2012)

Maybe 650D will be announced together with the new 7Dmk2 at Photokina in september???


----------



## kdsand (Mar 2, 2012)

I don't think we'll see a t4i until a new 7D comes out. 
If any thing does come out I might be afraid to even look because of the prices Canon is asking now.
$630 bucks for the new speed light! It looks wonderful but darn spending an extra hundred here another couple there adds up quickly.


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 2, 2012)

buster84 said:


> The only benefit to the 7d is more focus points, but at that point I'd rather spend a few hundred more ($500 ish) for a used mark II



Wont argue about the 5DII - but to say that the only benefit to the 7D is more focus points is a rather simplistic view of the spec sheet. 

I am sure the 7D advocates will give you a long list of reasons why the 7D is substantially better than a 650 will be. Personally I find the extra focus points a very large bonus and well worth spending the extra money on.

As a general purpose camera the 7D is better than the 5DII from my experience


----------



## ttl020520 (Mar 2, 2012)

Disapointed,have prepared for 650D


----------



## phemark (Mar 2, 2012)

Thenoob said:


> I could care less about the 5D MKIII but a little disappointed that the T3i successor did not make an appearance today. Anyone else?



Same.... I'm sad.. 

But didn't CR said that it will be also (probably) released today?

Or what is the next possible release date?..

I'm still going to wait for the 650D, because I am in no rush to buy my first DSLR (although it would be nice to have it for summer), but i was already waiting for it at CP+...


----------



## xROELOFx (Mar 2, 2012)

no 8)


----------



## EIREHotspur (Mar 2, 2012)

with my dream camera the 5D3 coming out?......ehhhhhhhhhh.......no. ;D


----------



## ThuiQuaDayNe (Mar 2, 2012)

That sucks.... I was waiting for t4i too.
Oh well.. time to pack the canon lens for storage and get the Sony a65.


----------



## dichiaras (Mar 2, 2012)

Very disappointed! Yes, there was a CR2 about t4i being released on either February 28 or today, but nothing. 

I would like to upgrade from my 1100D (my first DSLR), but unless I go fullframe, the 550D-600D (basically the same camera except for the swiveling screen), 60D, 7D all have the same sensor, which gives IQ almost identical to the 1100D. So unless a new crop sensor shows up, I'm sticking with my bare bone DSLR.


----------



## pzeb (Mar 2, 2012)

Very disappointed indeed. Still waiting to upgrade my 300D. With the release of the 650D, prices of the 600D (and perhaps also the 7d) are likely to drop...


----------



## NormanBates (Mar 2, 2012)

me too
I was hoping for a 5D3, but the steep price is leaving me out of that market
a new rebel without aliasing/moire in video and improved low ISO would be my new target, but I doubt we'll see that before the 7D2 is out (i.e. if there's a new rebel out before the 7D2, I don't think it's going to be good enough for me to upgrade)


----------



## BRNexus6 (Mar 2, 2012)

These new Canon prices scare me. I can see Canon releasing a really nice 7D successor and expecting people to pay $2500 for a crop sensor HDSLR. LOL


----------



## malasuerte (Mar 2, 2012)

pzeb said:


> Very disappointed indeed. Still waiting to upgrade my 300D. With the release of the 650D, prices of the 600D (and perhaps also the 7d) are likely to drop...


With the rumors that the new Rebel will come a price about 1k, is very unlikely the prices of 600d to drop...


----------



## addame (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm disappointed ... for many months I was waiting for a T3I (or 60D) replacement .... Any change to see soon a canon T4I or 70D???


----------



## traveller (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm not sure about the 650D/T4i -it may appear soon, but my guess is that Canon feel that they really need a new sensor to distinguish it from its two predecessors. Without a new sensor, they'd have to upgrade key specifications to differentiate the 650D, such as the autofocus system (e.g. 9 pt all cross type), viewfinder (pentaprism), shooting speed (6 fps) or control interface (second command dial). I doubt that one of these features on it's own would tempt people to pay extra over the 600D price and too many would mean it steps on the XXD line's toes. Therefore, I think that the 650D will need a new sensor to be a viable proposition. I don't see Canon launching its new APS-C sensor on a "Rebel" body, so I think that anyone waiting for this replacement will have to wait for a 7D MkII announcement (autumn?).


----------



## coolshooter (Mar 2, 2012)

dichiaras said:


> Very disappointed! Yes, there was a CR2 about t4i being released on either February 28 or today, but nothing.
> 
> I would like to upgrade from my 1100D (my first DSLR), but unless I go fullframe, the 550D-600D (basically the same camera except for the swiveling screen), 60D, 7D all have the same sensor, which gives IQ almost identical to the 1100D. So unless a new crop sensor shows up, I'm sticking with my bare bone DSLR.



Same here.
Don't want to pay much unless it's an FF body. Once upon a time I compared 500D and 50D, and 500D had less banding noise, so xxxD are not that bad.

At canon.ru they have removed 500D from site today, so I think the time for 650D comes closer)


----------



## phemark (Mar 2, 2012)

Any chance of Canon releasing 7Dm2, 70D and 650D at the same time? (They all are due +- now anyway...)

Have they done more than one camera release at a time before?


----------



## mrdiger (Mar 2, 2012)

addame said:


> I'm disappointed ... for many months I was waiting for a T3I (or 60D) replacement .... Any change to see soon a canon T4I or 70D???



me too, and all the rumor news (CR2) turns bad


----------



## Tarrum (Mar 2, 2012)

I think we'll see a 7D Mark II before the 650D, so it will be Big brother of the new sensor that they will all use.


----------



## phemark (Mar 2, 2012)

Tarrum said:


> I think we'll see a 7D Mark II before the 650D, so it will be Big brother of the new sensor that they will all use.



This might be the case, but why then we havent seen any rumors regarding it? (while there were quite a few on 650D?)..


----------



## roombarobot (Mar 2, 2012)

Yeah, I'm sad. I sold my XTi in preparation for buying the next Rebel.  I hope it comes soon!


----------



## mrdiger (Mar 2, 2012)

roombarobot said:


> Yeah, I'm sad. I sold my XTi in preparation for buying the next Rebel.  I hope it comes soon!



i think, you will see it at Photokina in September


----------



## crasher7 (Mar 2, 2012)

If anyone thinks the only advantage to the 7D is the AF points they aren't paying attention. Good Grief!


----------



## malasuerte (Mar 2, 2012)

I saw strange offers in eBay... 60D with EF 50mm F/1.8 II for just US $899.00. Also Rebel t3i w/ EF-S 18-55 f/3.5-5.6 IS for just US $599.99. Wonder what this means...


----------



## kdsand (Mar 2, 2012)

crasher7 said:


> If anyone thinks the only advantage to the 7D is the AF points they aren't paying attention. Good Grief!



While the auto focus points may not be the only advantage they're definitely the biggest advantage over the 60 d.


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 2, 2012)

kdsand said:


> crasher7 said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone thinks the only advantage to the 7D is the AF points they aren't paying attention. Good Grief!
> ...



+1 for the most amusing comment of the evening


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 3, 2012)

Canon would not announce the T4i at the same time as the 5D MK III. It would just get lost in the noise. It will be announced in such a manner that it can get some headlines, so don't worry. Don't expect a big upgrade either, just a few improvements and a higher price.


----------



## roombarobot (Mar 3, 2012)

It would seem a bit odd to release a 3rd rebel with the same sensor, no?

Yes, as much as I don't like it, I am guessing that they might update the 7D and one or more of the X0D bodies first with a new sensor, then have the new sensor trickle down to the rebel line.


----------



## peederj (Mar 3, 2012)

What I would be excited about in a 650D...apart from the touchscreen capability that has already been leaked...would be the Dig!c5 and if it has the ability to do the lens correction that the 5d3 has. Chromatic abberation, distortion, as well as the 600D's vignetting ("peripheral illumination") correction. And could do so in video mode too. That would make all my EF-S lenses worth more just by buying the body.

And since the Micro-4/3rds cameras have this functionality, Canon would want to add it to stay relevant. I don't know the details of how it works, but if it could be just stored as a starting point when editing RAW stills, so much the better.

Also streaming full-res video out the mini HDMI port would be terrific. The 600D had 3x-10x digital zoom (and the 3X form eliminated the line-skipping moire problem!) on the video, which broke new ground. So 1080p at 60fps? Sure why not that too...and for the skateboard shooter the smaller body would be exactly what they'd want.

There's no reason why the 650D couldn't lead the line in some ways technologically, even if that makes the more expensive bodies seem less-featured. Because the Rebel line is competing against Sony and Panasonic and Samsung, who have bells and whistles on their side. Canon has glass.


----------



## phemark (Mar 7, 2012)

Has anyone heard any recent rumors about 650D?

March 2nd was CR2, so it cant be far away...


----------



## ThuiQuaDayNe (Mar 7, 2012)

Prediction:

1. Digic 5 (better iso)
2. 4 fps
3. Same 18 MP sensor
4. a little bit better AF
5. still 1080p/24 video but with AF, no touch screen
6. $899 body , $999 with kit lens ( same as sony a65)
7. June 2012 release date

Performance cannot be as good as current 60D/7D until those are refreshed.


----------



## dichiaras (Mar 7, 2012)

If the sensor is the same I would feel compelled to get a Nikon D5100, which has a hugely better ISO, dynamic range, and color depth, for 750 USD. Or I simply save money (and avoid buying and selling 4 lenses) by getting a Canon 550D.


----------



## roombarobot (Mar 7, 2012)

dichiaras said:


> If the sensor is the same I would feel compelled to get a Nikon D5100, which has a hugely better ISO, dynamic range, and color depth, for 750 USD. Or I simply save money (and avoid buying and selling 4 lenses) by getting a Canon 550D.



I wasn't under the impression that the D5100 was _hugely_ better than the t3i. This line in the dpreview review made me think that sticking with Canon might be better for me:


> We are left with a lingering worry, though, that the D5100's entry-level ergonomics might not prove quite so adaptable to the evolving needs of a first-time DSLR buyer as a camera like the Canon EOS 600D/Rebel T3.



Since I sold my Rebel XTi and am going to buy a new dslr, I'd welcome advice on the t3i/t4i vs. D5100, anyone have info to share?

Thanks!


----------



## sama (Mar 8, 2012)

ThuiQuaDayNe said:


> Prediction:
> 
> 1. Digic 5 (better iso)
> 2. 4 fps
> ...



*or may be a 24 MP sensor if nothing revolutionary offered - just to please the "more MPs" likers*


----------



## dichiaras (Mar 8, 2012)

roombarobot said:


> Since I sold my Rebel XTi and am going to buy a new dslr, I'd welcome advice on the t3i/t4i vs. D5100, anyone have info to share?



You can just look here

http://snapsort.com/compare/Canon-600d-vs-Nikon-D5100

Image quality of the D5100 is indeed superior to that of the 600D, but I expect the t4i/650D will be much better simply because technology is there, so why not to use it?


----------



## roombarobot (Mar 8, 2012)

Wow, there is so much out there it is hard for me to digest it all!

I have mostly been a Canon-guy, I have had several PowerShots, my Rebel XTi, and an s95, so I do really like Canon. I've never owned a Nikon, but I don't know what to make of this:
http://testcams.com/blog/2011/05/03/nikon-dx-vs-canon-aps-c-dynamic-range/

Do you all believe it?


----------



## Hesbehindyou (Mar 11, 2012)

roombarobot said:


> I have mostly been a Canon-guy, I have had several PowerShots, my Rebel XTi, and an s95, so I do really like Canon. I've never owned a Nikon, but I don't know what to make of this:
> http://testcams.com/blog/2011/05/03/nikon-dx-vs-canon-aps-c-dynamic-range/
> 
> Do you all believe it?



The noise levels in the Canon look right - I get the same when I push things too far in post. I don't have a camera with a newer Sony sensor so I do not know whether they Nikon's performance is kosher. On the cause of it he said:

[he's talking about noise visible in heavily underexposed parts of a photo that have been pushed 5 stops in post. Rebel users will recognise it; red blotchiness coupled with a crosshatch pattern or grid. About 3 minutes in to the second video, though I recommend people watch all three]

"The crosshatch pattern is caused because the individual channels on the Canon body [think he's talking about the sensor] are not perfectly matched and so, outside of the difference of noise that you can see in those channels, the difference in actual signals and how they are read off the sensor is different and that's what creates this repeating cross hatch pattern of these vertical and horizontal lines.

Some of the noise levels for these different channels are dipping below the threshold of what the RAW processor in lightroom can actually produce to recreate the colour and that's what's causing the blotchiness in this case."


----------



## 00Q (Mar 11, 2012)

I cant careless about the T4i. Why would you?

It is not a camera to "upgrade to". It is a camera that one gets when starting photography. And is also the camera to get ripped off on. If you want to start photography, get a second hand 450D. If you want video, get a 550D second hand. Put all the money into lenses. 

These new 600D, 650Ds are there to tempt noobs into photography. Not for someone whos already got a dslr to get. If you do, that makes you ultra noob.


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 11, 2012)

A 40D is a good place to start getting serious - cheap but good


----------



## dichiaras (Mar 11, 2012)

00Q said:


> I cant careless about the T4i. Why would you?



The sensor of the T3i is the same of that of the 7D, so ultra-noobs and semi-pros should both be very interested. But I'm sure you already knew that.


----------



## Adobespain (Mar 11, 2012)

I think Canon Will never release the T4i/650D! It is very late now. If in April they are planing to release the 4k camera or whatever then there isn't time to release the T4i anytime soon. I don't like that but looks like true!


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 11, 2012)

Adobespain said:


> I think Canon Will never release the T4i/650D! It is very late now.



I'm not a xxxD user, but I wouldn't buy one for the sole reason that the model cycle is so fast your body is outdated once you got used to it. Before anyone says it: Yes, of course everyone can be happy with an older body. But buying a lens or body for a regular price, knowing the replacement is around the corner is somewhat strange.

Thus, I wouldn't mind if Canon would stretch their cycles a little and offer real, solid innovations over marketing features that mainly seem to be made to give a body an identity in the product lineup.


----------



## sandymandy (Mar 11, 2012)

I cant understand why people upgrade from rebel A to rebel B anyway. They're supposed to be an step into the world of DSLR photography. You make ur experieces with the Rebel and one day when u learned enough its time to step up a level by going Full Frame or at least choose the best APS-C there is in that time. 
But going from beginner cam to....another..beginner cam? seriously? There must be _really_ good reasons for that. Makes a lot more sense to buy good lenses instead of updating the rebel cam. Or just save for 5d mk2/3


----------



## Tijn (Mar 11, 2012)

sandymandy said:


> I cant understand why people upgrade from rebel A to rebel B anyway. They're supposed to be an step into the world of DSLR photography. You make ur experieces with the Rebel and one day when u learned enough its time to step up a level by going Full Frame or at least choose the best APS-C there is in that time.
> But going from beginner cam to....another..beginner cam? seriously? There must be _really_ good reasons for that. Makes a lot more sense to buy good lenses instead of updating the rebel cam. Or just save for 5d mk2/3


I recently upgraded from 350D to 60D. Could just as well have upgraded from 350D to 600D really, sensor-wise at least (exact same sensor in 600D, 60D and 7D). The only thing the 60D offers on top of the 600D is some weathersealing (which you might not need), higher burst rate and more cross-type AF points. If I wouldn't want to do sports photography, the 600D would have been plenty. Upgrading to it from the 350D makes a lot of sense. 2,5x resolution increase, 2 stops higher ISO capability (ISO expansion not included), video functionality (350D had _none_), larger (swivel-type) LCD screen, flash master functionality...

If you're coming from something like the 350D and sports isn't your priority, then the first *significant* upgrade beyond the 600D is the 5D mk2. But its price is about 3x as high. So if you're budget-limited, upgrading from a rebel to another can be a very worthwhile decision. Rebels can be very far apart, especially with the introduction of video.


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 11, 2012)

Tijn said:


> The only thing the 60D offers on top of the 600D is some weathersealing (which you might not need), higher burst rate and more cross-type AF points.


... and a back dial and a top lcd display - since I am used to these from the good ol' analog days, I wouldn't want to miss them and depend more on them than the other advantages of the 60d you mentioned.


----------



## sandymandy (Mar 11, 2012)

Tijn said:


> If you're coming from something like the 350D and sports isn't your priority, then the first *significant* upgrade beyond the 600D is the 5D mk2. But its price is about 3x as high. So if you're budget-limited, upgrading from a rebel to another can be a very worthwhile decision. Rebels can be very far apart, especially with the introduction of video.



Well the 350D was released 2005 and the 600D 2011. Thats 6 years difference. Of course theres many things that happen in 6 years.
For me, Marsu42s post sounded like he feels under pressure to buy a new Rebel every year so he doesnt miss certain features. But i think thats not the case. 
Imho i think in the future mirrorless will be the way to go. I dont see any company bringing something super revolutionary to the normal DSLR market anymore.


I think the first time u get a DSLR is the most important moment. And u can just use ANY DSLR nowadays to get good photos. The higher models dont do stuff that u cant do with a rebel too. They just do it better. 

p.s.

If u can wait 6 years for upgrading ur camera i think u can also save money for a full frame body in the same time


----------



## roombarobot (Mar 11, 2012)

I just sold my Rebel XTi and am now looking at the D5100 or the upcoming T4i. Those cameras offer a lot more than my old Rebel did. The sensors and other technology has greatly improved in the years and 5 models since.

Sure, I could try to save for a full-frame or higher level camera, but at this time I am not shooting enough to justify that large of an expense in my opinion.


----------



## sandymandy (Mar 11, 2012)

Thats like 5 years technology difference again. Sure it makes a bigger difference. I just mean if u got a 600d now and tomorrow the 650d will be released then it wont make a difference in ur image quality. The next 1-2 years u dont miss anything for sure.


----------



## roombarobot (Mar 11, 2012)

Agreed. One can buy a consumer-level dSLR every 5 years or so and still get significant benefits. Certainly there would be more benefits to moving up the chain, but one still gets good advances by moving forward in time/model/technology.


----------



## sandymandy (Mar 11, 2012)

I think when Canon releases their rebel upgrades so "often" it actually gives me more time to wait for upgrading my camera. The faster they release new models the less new features they gonna have.


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 11, 2012)

sandymandy said:


> For me, Marsu42s post sounded like he feels under pressure to buy a new Rebel every year so he doesnt miss certain features. But i think thats not the case.



I've got a 60d, so I don't feel pressured since the xxD cycle is slower, and when the 70d arrives in 2013 my shutter will be broken anyway.

But still, the xxxD cycle seems to put pressure on people because - or there wouldn't be so many "get the 600d now or wait for the 650d" posts. I can understand that, because as I remember people feeling silly for getting a 550d and then the 600d arrives a couple of months later. And if people wouldn't care about the minor changes in the xxxD line, we wouldn't be reading this post.


----------



## nesarajah (Mar 11, 2012)

buster84 said:


> I've never owned a Nikon product, but lately I've been eying a few of there cams. The d7000 is one that interests me since its similar to the canon 7d, and can be found for less.



The Nikon D7000 in my personal opinion is nowhere near a good a camera as the 7D . In manual mode, all modern cameras are as roughly as good. 

*Where the D7000 wins: *Low light is good in Jpeg in the D7000 (i'm assuming the built in noise reduction is pretty good) but RAW - its the same as the 7D . 

*Where the 7D wins : *But in AV and TV modes , the D7000 seems to get it wrong . A lot of indoor shots end up with longer than needed shutter in AV mode and in TV everything is unnecesarily shallow and blury even at the same ISO as the 7D. 

I know this is anecdotal evidence and I dont have test shots to prove this but i get to play with a D7000 often and I hate it. Even the ergonomics suck.


----------



## katwil (Mar 11, 2012)

If you go back through the Canon’s release timing from the 10D/ 300D, the xxD has always come out months before the xxxD. Of course there is one extra xxxD release in that timeline, the 550D, but Canon’s first articulating display in a DSLR was the 60D, which came out before the 600D. Why would Canon release a $700 camera before giving everyone how wants the latest model a chance to buy the $1,000 version? Based on that information, I think the next aps-c Canon would not be an xxxD.


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 11, 2012)

katwil said:


> If you go back through the Canon’s release timing from the 10D/ 300D



Canon timeline (scroll down): http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/Canon_new_lenses.html


----------



## Tijn (Mar 11, 2012)

sandymandy said:


> p.s.
> 
> If u can wait 6 years for upgrading ur camera i think u can also save money for a full frame body in the same time


But investing in a full-frame body (which on itself costs 3x as much as a new rebel WITH kitlens) would be silly without investing in glass (first?), also. That makes it quite a bit more pricy. It has to be a very big hobby for you to want to spend that much money. A rebel upgrade with 5 or 6 years in between remains very worthwhile if you're on a budget for whatever reason. Also, better to upgrade to a new rebel with good glass than to get a full-frame body without any glass.


----------



## idimoe (Mar 12, 2012)

nesarajah said:


> buster84 said:
> 
> 
> > I've never owned a Nikon product, but lately I've been eying a few of there cams. The d7000 is one that interests me since its similar to the canon 7d, and can be found for less.
> ...



Maybe I'm mistaken, but shouldn't the 7D be compared to the Nikon D300s and not the D7000? The Nikon D7000 competes with the Canon 60D.


----------



## roombarobot (Mar 12, 2012)

idimoe said:


> nesarajah said:
> 
> 
> > buster84 said:
> ...



Nikon made an interesting turn with the D7000. The D7000 knocked off the D90, so I would say the D7000 would sit somewhere between the 60D and the 7D. 

That is just an opinion, others may differ and I would like to hear other viewpoints.


----------



## roombarobot (Mar 12, 2012)

Back to the topic of the thread, yes, I am sad that the T4i was not announced. Now I am looking at the T3i vs the D5100. Perhaps just mentioning a Nikon camera is what is getting me bad karma points. I'm sorry, I'm just shopping right now and it would be silly not to look at the competition. 

I just wish I knew what Canon was doing with the T4i!


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 12, 2012)

roombarobot said:


> Back to the topic of the thread, yes, I am sad that the T4i was not announced. Now I am looking at the T3i vs the D5100.



If you in the unique position to choose your brand because you don't already have Canon gear lying around: Do yourself a favor and don't look at body features alone, but think about lenses in the mid- to long term. You'll have your favorite lenses much longer than the first body.

If you are into photography, you probably will invest in a couple of quality lenses sooner or later, so think about: What do/would you like to shoot? Do you want to migrate to Canon full frame or Nikon fx anytime? What Canon or Nikon lenses are available for this choice? Of course you always sell your gear if you got it wrong, but thinking ahead imho does save some trouble.


----------



## phemark (Mar 12, 2012)

I had a dream tonight, that canon released new 650D, and it had an APC-H sensor 

Im not saying i have superpowers, but maybe i do?


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 12, 2012)

phemark said:


> I had a dream tonight, that canon released new 650D, and it had an APC-H sensor
> 
> Im not saying i have superpowers, but maybe i do?



stop teasing me!


----------



## nentraC (Mar 12, 2012)

What do you guys think about a abstrakt scenario wher the 4k DSLR would be a APS-H T4i or at lats say a 7dmark2 whit APS-H and 4K

just a wet dream of mine


----------



## vaust (Mar 12, 2012)

I hope the canon NAB event is not about just the cinema stuffs... bring on the T4i at least!


----------

